
Deform: A Python lib for generating HTML forms - rbanffy
https://deformdemo.pylonsproject.org/
======
MrKitai
Not so ugly, not so bad.

Interesting library for forms.

Maybe in the future we'll include in the second edition of the book "Cool
tricks in Python"

